# Do you wash your socks inside out - or not?



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

I was meant to add a poll for this


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I don't wash them inside out (unless they happen to turn inside out when I take them off and throw them in the laundry basket).


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

poll added


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Not inside-out. 

When I was younger I used to peel my socks off and throw them in the laundry like that, inside-out. My mom always gave me heck for it. I think of her every time I turn a sock right-side-out.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks Amocholes


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

Why would anybody turn them inside out?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Jnmcda0 said:


> I don't wash them inside out (unless they happen to turn inside out when I take them off and throw them in the laundry basket).


This. If it's in a ball I roll it out either way.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

so_so_shy said:


> Why would anybody turn them inside out?


because they get much cleaner that way.

i am usually too lazy to turn them inside out though. sometimes i do but rarely.


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

pita said:


> Not inside-out.
> 
> When I was younger I used to peel my socks off and throw them in the laundry like that, inside-out. My mom always gave me heck for it. I think of her every time I turn a sock right-side-out.


Likewise! My mom would raise a fit over anything turned inside out.  "How many times have I told you to turn these the right side out!"


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Is the inside dirtier? Or the outside?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

zookeeper said:


> Is the inside dirtier? Or the outside?


Watch out it's a trick question!


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> because they get much cleaner that way.


How do you figure?
The outside is the dirtiest part, so thats the side i would want out.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm just going to start buying new ones every time instead of washing them.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

What if you just wore a sock over another sock? It would keep the outside of the inner sock clean-ish and the inside of the outer sock clean-ish. And you just wash the inner sock inside out and the outer sock right side out. Problem solved. <wipes hands and walks off to solve another of the world's great problems>


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

^haha


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

so_so_shy said:


> How do you figure?
> The outside is the dirtiest part, so thats the side i would want out.


the inside is the part that touches your foot, so it is more important for that part to be clean.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Socks?


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> the inside is the part that touches your foot, so it is more important for that part to be clean.


It will clean just fine inside as well, a bit of bleach/detergent will disinfect it. But the outside is the part that collects all the dirt stains, so thats the part that needs the most attention imo.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm too lazy to turn all of my socks inside out.


----------

